# Cut on pad



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Well it had to happen the week before the duck openner... my lab cut his pad while working the other day. I have washed it daily and put on some antibiotic treatment... has amyone ever super glued a pad cut before.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

sounds like it might work!!! I have used some stuff called EMT gel it is sticky and seals the wound some what. really works well for healing it up quick. ya can get it a cabelas TSC fleet and farm just about any place that sells animal supplys. GOOD LUCK

Sam


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Used both... EMT gel has more antibacterial properties but when it dries, put superglue on top.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

IMO

leave it open and let it heal

glue it shut and risk an abcess


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I agree gluing it shut with the emt gel in it might lead to infection. if you were going to glue it probly should have done it asap after it was done.


----------

